# Непонятный баян или кнопочный аккордеон



## Skinny (12 Янв 2015)

Помогите опознать баян или кнопочный аккордеон. Спереди есть надпись Cyclop. В сети нашел, что вроде weltmeister делали cyclop, но на баяне нет ни надписи weltmeister, ни значка его. Значок другой какой-то в виде арфы. А сзади еще какое то обозначение принадлежности его к SWARZMEISEL KLINGENTHAL 1, и цифры 59/1418 / 4053. В немецкой википедии написано что Шварцмайзель Клингенталь производили губные гармошки. Потерялся в общем в догадках. Как думаете, что за агрегат?


----------



## IvanM (14 Янв 2015)

До войны в Клингентале была куча самостоятельных фабрик, а "Вельмайстер" это типа бренда, после того как их всех национализировали и объединили в ГДР. Я не знаю, имели ли они право после этого ставить свою плашку, баян похож на послевоенный скорее, 50-60-х примерно судя по округлому дизайну.


----------



## Skinny (15 Янв 2015)

IvanM (14.01.2015, 02:30) писал:


> До войны в Клингентале была куча самостоятельных фабрик, а "Вельмайстер" это типа бренда, после того как их всех национализировали и объединили в ГДР. Я не знаю, имели ли они право после этого ставить свою плашку, баян похож на послевоенный скорее, 50-60-х примерно судя по округлому дизайну.


А как считаете, кто-нибудь купил бы его у меня в наше время, и за какую сумму я мог бы его продать. Состояние вроде ничего, только две три ноты расстроены, ничего не отвалилось, все на месте, и чехол еще родной твердый.


----------



## vev (15 Янв 2015)

*Skinny*, 
Выставьте 3-4 тр и могут взять. Не думаю, что больше. 
А территориально где находитесь?


----------



## Skinny (16 Янв 2015)

vev (15.01.2015, 22:05) писал:


> *Skinny*,
> Выставьте 3-4 тр и могут взять. Не думаю, что больше.
> А территориально где находитесь?


Москва, Строгино.


----------



## vev (16 Янв 2015)

*Skinny*, 
Ну тогда все правильно. В провинции цены могут быть несколько выше. В Москве предложения намного превосходят спрос, а инструменту более полувека. Какой бы он замечательный не был тогда (хотя это, думаю, не соответствует действительности), сейчас это уже далеко не так. Все, что могло высохнуть - высохло (мастика, лайка). Чтобы на нем играть, надо вложить деньги, но инструмента хорошего класса при этом все равно не получить.

Поэтому Avito Ваше все, а 3-4 тр - разумный ценовой диапазон


----------

